# Moore Power Inverter



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We have an1800w Moore Power inverter in the van, but we dont have any instructions.

Does anyone have a copy they could email me or lend me to copy please


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Pollydoodle said:


> We have an1800w Moore Power inverter in the van, but we dont have any instructions.
> 
> Does anyone have a copy they could email me or lend me to copy please


Snap and unfortunately I wasn't supplied with one either! Bought it from Moore Power as a package with 130w solar panel, STECA PR1010 controller and a battery master. The inverter is wired into the mains system so all I have to do is switch on from a remote switch for 240v when off hook up. System works very well


----------

